# Is it the right driver ? (12Volt)



## Frank88 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi all CPFers! 



I would like to know if my plan make sense or im in the field.

The project is a light that goes on my atv (kfx450r) powered by the battery/alternator. The input voltage is about 12.8V when bike is not running and around 13.8-14.4V when bike is running (I could take mesures if needed).

I already have a sealed heatsinked enclosure with optics, the only thing is that the space for the driver is too small for the driver I wanna buy, but im gonna put the driver separated from the enclosure (im gonna make a sealed aluminium box for it).



So I need your help to make sure all is ok before I order the leds and driver.

Im planning to run 3 XM-L T6 in serie at around 9.6-9.7 Volts (I checked the Cree datasheet) and 2200mA. The part im not sure is the driver, I found this cc/ca driver capable of more than 25W(Rated 3A Max 4A in fact.) and as stated in the specs, I will enhance the heat dissipation(aluminium enclosure) just to be sure everything is reliable. 

As 9.6*2.2=21.12W (or around 26W with efficiency of 80%)--- im not sure there which value is the good one when they say more than 25W but anyway im gonna be in the specs for sure.



So my question is quite simple, Is the driver will be ok for the job or is there something I don't get ? :shakehead



Side question: any links about PWM because im not sure to understand it all, on this project do I need it or ? Is the driver capable of this or ? Im kinda confused. 



Driver im talking about:

http://cgi.ebay.ca/1-35V-DC-25W-Powe...item3cb3bf1411



Oh and by the way, sorry for my english if ever you don't understand all.


----------

